# Harry the lego hermit crab :D



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahah thats so cute and funny  This also might help if anyone wants to try lol
How to Build a LEGO Hermit Crab - YouTube


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol those are funny


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh....I thought it was a hermit crab using Lego for his shell

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bjse1g


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

story to it here:Hermit Crab Decides LEGO Shell Good Enough for Home - Technabob


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that's more like it! Cute

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?brqe1f


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha I remember reading about this. I find it funny that it decided on the lego shell over the natural shells.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

time to get my mega blocks out!


----------

